# Clarkson/Nance traded for Isaiah, Frye, CLE 1st



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

HOLY SHITBALLS.....I LIKE IT

More room for Kuzma with Nance gone
More room for Hart with Clarkson gone

We get to test drive Isaiah for the rest of the season.

I dig it...a lot


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

DAMMIT YOU USUAL POSSEE OF BITCHES, WHERE ARE YOU?? DID THIS PLACE DIE THAT BADLY??


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> DAMMIT YOU USUAL POSSEE OF BITCHES, WHERE ARE YOU?? DID THIS PLACE DIE THAT BADLY??


Old timer here... i'm not sure how to take this one. Love JC and Nance, sad to see them go, but it was likely that they would be let go this summer anyway to make room for $$$ space.The question is does this make the team more attractive to free agents or not? Or is it a moot point since they are also on expiring contracts?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Yes... yes it did.


Good trade for the Lakers. Long term this just made this summer very very interesting.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

what are the protections on the pick?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Paul George coming to the Lakers this offseason is a virtual guarantee in my mind now.

Magic knows


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

e-monk said:


> what are the protections on the pick?


Not revealed yet as far as I know


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

it will be interesting to see what they get from IT - he's been shit so far this season for the Cavs but could still be working off the rust and feeling his way back


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

also it will be fun to watch JC and jr get to play in the play-offs (might have to root for the Cavs)


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

e-monk said:


> it will be interesting to see what they get from IT - he's been shit so far this season for the Cavs but could still be working off the rust and feeling his way back



Ramona Shelburne
‏Verified account @ramonashelburne
42m42 minutes ago

Lakers intend to play IT "heavy minutes " once he gets to town. Think he'll thrive in their fast paced system. However no guarantee he starts.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

lottery protected, fine


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

meanwhile Cleveland just traded the rest of their team (including Dwyane Wade!) for Rodney Hood and George Hill and assorted picks


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Wow Rachel said that IT3’s agent just texted her and said, “He’s not coming off the bench.” Ramona stood by her stance. Insists he likely will not start. Rachel said they’d rather have a buyout if he’s not starting.

https://twitter.com/JustRyCole/status/961673936093302784

GTFO IT...you dont have a say in shit


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

not a good look for IT


----------



## unie01 (Feb 4, 2018)

Good trade for the Lakers


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Great trade for the Lakers. It is basically everything we ever wanted this trade deadline.

Im super sad to see Larry go, but realistically there isnt a spot for him here going forward.

Lol on IT and a buyout. Who does this guy thinks he is? Lakers have very little incentive to buy him out.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

You ready...you ready?!?

Package 2018 CLE 1st, 2018 DEN 2nd, and Deng to a rebuilding team.

That gives us the space to get the two max FA ANNNNNND keep Randle

Booyah....its coming


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Good trade. We get two max slots this summer to go after Lebron and PG. If neither comes, we can move the cap space over to 2019 when Klay, Kawhi and Butler become available. We also get a first rounder for our trouble which is currently 24th and top 3 protected, so barring the Cavs missing the playoffs and a lottery miracle, we’re keeping that pick. Lakers have been KILLING the draft as of late. We also remain competitive this year too with IT and Frye. We’ll lose a little on defense but IT and Frye vastly improve our shooting.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I still ...mostly...dont want Lebron.

I wonder if he still wants to do only 1-2yr deals? If so I'm more interested but still concerned about the outside noise that surrounds him fucking up team chemistry. Signing him to a 4-5yr deal would be a bad move

I want PG...mostly...Watching Kobe play for 20 years makes you less excited. PG is obviously not a generational talent, nor is he a "superstar" IMO. He is a great great great player in his prime years.

I can be patient...PG this year and Klay or Kawhi next trade deadline or next years offseason


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Cool side note for the CLE trade:

Nance chose #24 
Clarkson chose #8 

....WHOS CUTTING ONIONS?!?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

https://t.co/1S2bkEhHYb?amp=1

Good read by Pincus. He makes an interesting proposition. Would Lebron be willing to take less if it meant filling out the roster to make it more competitive?? I doubt it but still an interesting idea. 

Also, I really REALLY hope we extend and stretch Deng if we can’t ship him out with the Cleveland pick.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

This is the difference between Scientist and NBA Experts:
Kyle Irving Trade in summer:
Experts: Cavs A+, Celtics: C-
Scientist: Cavs D-, Celtics A 

Thomas Trade this week:
Experts: Lakers A+, Cavs: C-
Scientist: Lakers C-, Cavs A +

Experts opinions:
1. Lakers have a chance to sign LeBron and George in 2018, and Kawhi Leonard in 2019 free agency.
2. In 2017, Thomas won the all-nba 2nd team award, exactly same as Durant and Curry.
3. Lakers lost 2018 first round pick to Celtics, has already got it back.

Scientist opinions:
1. LeBron believe that Ingram and Ball are not ready to win the nba championship. chance 20%.
2. Scientist believe that Thunder and Spurs don't want Paul George and Kawhi Leonard to meet with Lakers in free agency. chance: 0%.
3. Lakers got Cavs protected first round pick (little value), not comparable to Lakers pick owned by Celtics.

Why Cavs get A and Celtics get F?
Cavs have improved a lot, which means they can defeat Celtics in the playoffs.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Ballscientist said:


> This is the difference between Scientist and NBA Experts:
> Kyle Irving Trade in summer:
> Experts: Cavs A+, Celtics: C-
> Scientist: Cavs D-, Celtics A
> ...


A quality post from BS???

DaRizzle say Lebron doesnt need to be the answer for the Lakers. You failed to mention Klay and Jimmy being FA next offseason.

DaRizzle believe Anthony Davis is ready to demand a trade....you heard it here first. Remember this. DaRizzle believe he should be primary target if possible.

DaRizzle belives in Ryan West. Ryan West has consistently found gems deep in the draft including 2nd rounders. Little DaRizzle met little West on Fourm court in 80s. Little West wouldnt let little DaRizzle shoot ball.

DaRizzle notice hate for Lakers is getting stronger. DaRizzle knows that means experts getting scared.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

This fucking midget can play!!!!


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

too bad he cant play D


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

e-monk said:


> too bad he cant play D


Of course true...read somewhere he had the worst D rating in the last 25 years...BUT

The entire team sucked ass on D last game. Notable is that they still gave up a shit-ton of points when IT was on the bench.

I was semi-hating on IT after the Mavs game. He certainly causes holes in the defense that other players arent used to cover for yet. Overall he was a positive on the court and the majority of his shots were in the flow of the offesnse.

He did shit the bed at the end of the 3rd and 4th qtr though. Lakers could have had easy 2 for 1's at the end of each quarter and he botched both of those up badly.

He and the team will only get better together.

God I want the playoffs...fucking Jazz wont stop winning


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

well that plus Nance really is a plus defender and at least Clarkson has the size and the athleticism to be able to switch more fluidly means a net negative to the team defense - they can compensate as the Cs did last year but that's going to take some learning


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

edit: wrong thread


----------

